# Can anyone identify this fish?



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what kind of fish this is.


----------



## nawilson89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like a goodied to me?


----------



## yyankeeyankeefan (Feb 1, 2012)

It is in a saltwater tank


----------



## mechanical8dragon (Feb 26, 2013)

at first glance i was like "That kind of looks like a female fancy guppy...." but then you said saltwater and now I'm not too sure hahah P:


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Probably some type of mollie if it''s in SW.


----------



## DragonFyre14 (Aug 20, 2012)

I also immediately thought it looked a bit like a molly (they could survive in a salt water tank..) but the more I look at it the more it looks nothing like any molly I've ever seen. definitely a gorgeous fish though.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

My first thought is some kind of wrasse.


----------

